# Cabelas Bowfishing Day



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

Cabelas (Rogers, MN location) has teamed up with the LLBA to host a bowfishing day on April 18th. Be sure to stop by and check out some awesome rigs, talk about equipment, general bowfishing questions, and of course the Land of Lakes Bowfishing Association.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll give ya a bump on this one it's coming up


----------

